# Ausnahmesituation, wie weiter?? Mitarbeiter Lvl Vollidiot von Steuerung verbannt!!



## Koch (4 Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen

ich bin in einer Situation, in der ich mom durch geistige Erschöpfung und auch aus mangelnder Erfahrung nicht so wirklich weiter weiß. Deswegen erbitte ich Vorschläge, Erfahrungsberichte wie man mit einer solchen Situation umgehen kann.

*Situation:*
Bis gestern war ich (jetzt Visu VisiWin_prof) mit einem Mitarbeiter (eig S7 Steuerung) , der mir in der Firmenhierarchie gleichgestellt ist, auf IBS. Jetzt sitze ich allein beim Kunden und er im Hotel, da ich entschieden habe, das es mehr als grob fahrlässig wäre ihn die Steuerung weiterprogrammieren zu lassen. Und hab das auch schon mit meinem Projektleiter abgekaspert, und nachdem ich es ihm erklärt hab hat er verstanden wieso... Ihr werdet es auch gleich verstehen.

Gründe, in zeitlicher Abfolge.
*Samstag:*
IBS des Demontagemodus, bei dieser Maschine die einzigen Funktionen um die Maschine nachhaltig zu beschädigen.
MA hat sein "getestetes" Programm auf die Maschine gespielt und betätigt eiskalt den Zweihandschalter um die Maschine zu öffnen UND schaut dabei nicht auf die Maschine, sondern auf den hübsch bunten Bildschirm mit meiner Visu. Wenn ich nicht laut geschriehen hätte so das er zusammenzuckte hätte er den Bolzen der nicht aufging abgeschert und ev Teile der Maschine verbogen so im 2.000-10.000€ Bereich. So hat er nur den Bolzen verbogen, da er die Hubspindel ja nur ~30 cm gefahren ist...
Auf meine Frage was ihm denn einfiele, sagte er er habe das Programm getestet (selbst das schon ein NoGo gleich die vollständige Bewegung zu fahren) und ich sagte ihm dann ich hätte ihn aber eben noch drinrumwurschteln sehen.
Er:"Ach ja stimmt, das war jetzt nicht so perfekt!"

Aber es wird noch besser Freunde der Nacht.
*Sonntag:*
Ich hatte ihn inzwischen an der kurzen Leine und ihn überzeugt das ich ihn anleite wie man systematisch und sicher in Betrieb nimmt. Irgendwann hatten wir die Maschine halb geöffnet, so das ein anderer Maschinenteil (~1 Tonne) an zwei Verriegelungen hängt und wir eig grad an den Rückmeldebits arbeiten. Ich habe grad was in der Visu-Entwicklungsumgebung geschaut und er mußte 1 min warten, da steuert der eiskalt mal die nächste Öffnungsfunktion an um da schonmal weiterzuWasAuchImmer woraufhin der Bajonetteverschluß der den hängenden Teil hält mit einem "SCHLACK" aufgeht, wenn er die zweite Verriegelung nicht falschherum angesteuert hätte wäre dieser Bolzen auch rausgegangen und der 1 Tonnenteil wäre ca. 1/2m Fallhöhe runtergeknallt! Kosten: ~100.000€ schwer zu schätzen...
Ich sprachlos, dann etwas brüllend woran ich mich nimmer erinnern kann.
Er: "Oh das is jetzt ja interessant, wir lassen die Maschine mal in dieser Position, diese Situation will ich mal analysieren."
Ich:"UarRRRRRR Garglll, Grrrrr Du blöd?!!!!!!"
Er:"Wieso? Gut dann übernimm mal" (er war eh eben grad von seinem Laptop weggesprungen)
Ich schau grad wie ich die Maschine am besten wieder sicher zu fahr und hatte grad den Steuerausgang des Bolzen am Mauszeiger, da krabbelt der unter den hängenden Teil der Maschine um einen Schraubendreher aufzuheben!!!!!!!!!! Ich hatte grad den Finger am Abzug, man ich kam echt in Versuchung....
Ich:"## #########, ### ### ### ### ### ###!"

Jetzt kommt der eigentliche Kracher!!!
Ich versuchte ihm zu erklären das er eben dabei war die Firma zu ruinieren in der wir arbeiten (das er sich grad in Lebensgefahr brachte kam mir irgendwie belanglos vor) und ganz nebenbei auch mir ev. einen Ruf anzuhängen das ich ev. keinen Job mehr finde.
Er:"Ich brauch den Job nicht. Mit meiner Ausbildung find ich ganz schnell wieder einen."
............?.......................?......................?



Gut gut, ich wollte euch eig nur grob zusammenfassen wieso ich den Typ von der Steuerung entfernt hab, ist etwas detailierter geworden.
Hab das ganze wie gesagt mit dem PL besprochen. Jetzt sitz ich da und überlege wie ich weiter Vorgehen könnte.

Mir fällt so ein:
- Kunden überreden alles zu verschieben (ist zum Glück nicht mein Job)
- Unterstützung Steuerungsseite: Ihr könnt euch vorstellen wie schwer das zu kriegen und dann zu handeln ist, denn ich sehe keinen anderen Weg als zumindest den Teil des Steuerungsprogramms zu  verwenden den ich mal entwickelt hab...
- Unterstützung VisiWinseite: Ich arbeite mich auch noch ins Programm ein, das hat ein ehemaliger Kollege (den ich grad schmerzlich vermisse) entwickelt und ich krieg so langsam nen Überblick, auch wenn Hochsprachen nicht meine Freunde sind. Der Ex-Kollege unterstützt auch gern, aber ist grad in Südkorea...
- hab auch schonmal ne Liste mit Namen von Steuerungsprogrammieren gemacht (Ex-Büroleiter, Freunde...) aber ich dachte ich setzt zuerstmal das hier rein. Zu sagen ich bräuchte Hilfe wäre die Untertreibung des Tages.

Visu und Steuerung brauchen jeweils noch 2 Wochen (für mich) bis der Kunde mal fahren kann, also 4 Wochen (für mich), der Kunde will nächste Woche mal Tests fahren. Dann mindestens noch je 2 Wochen für die Extras, die wir vertagt haben. Auserdem hält die Hochsprachen- und Kommunikationsthematik bestimmt noch ein paar BonBons bereit...
Vorschläge??

Den heutigen Tag nehme ich für Programmanalyse, das ich mal so einen Überblick hab, wie das verpfuschte Programm in den Griff kriege, also ich schreibe mir eine Arbeitslist.
Außerdem will ich mir Taktiken skizziern wie weiter. Eben z.B. ob ich einen Freund anrufe, der auch Steuerung kann und ihn überrede mir zu helfen (nat gegen Geld...).
Morgen kommt der PL, da hätte ich gern möglichst viel zusammen und da will ich ihn unterstützen/steuern. Der Arme, er kriegt schließelich den Kopf abgerissen, meinen muß ich erst wieder finden.
Heute werde ich dei Maschine auf jedenfall nicht fahren, da ich echt neben mir stehe.

Gruß Koch


----------



## c.wehn (4 Februar 2014)

Hallo, klingt amüsant.

was genau erwartest du denn von "Uns"?

Seelischen beistand oder Inbetriebnahme Unterstützung Vor-Ort?

Zur IBN Unterstützung wäre es sicher hilfreich zu wissen was es für eine Anlage ist und der Standort wäre sicher auch interessant? (Klingt für mich sehr nach einer Presse o.ä.)


----------



## Koch (4 Februar 2014)

Ob der abstrusen Situation, würde ich gerne aus Geschäftsinteresse so wenige Informationen wie möglich preisgeben. Auf jeden heute nicht, da ich heute zwar wieder cool bin, aber grad nicht ganz klar im Kopf. Morgen wenn ich wieder auf nem normalen geistigen Level bin kann ich solche Entscheidungen treffen. Bitte habt Verständnis das ich heute nicht aus Versehen etwas schreibe, das ich dann bereue...
Ok es ist eine verfahrenstechnische Maschine. Es gibt eig nur die 2 Öffnungsfunktionen via Hubspindel mit der man die Maschine wirklich beschädigen kann.

Mir geht es vor allen darum wie würdet Ihr in so einer Situation reagiern, also projektplanungstechnisch, jetzt mal unabhängig von der Art der Maschine. Wart ihr mal in einer vergleichbaren Situation? Wenn ja was wurde angestoßen um wieder auf Kurs zu kommen, vielleicht übersehe ich Optionen. Darum geht es mir

Aber Du hast natürlich recht das ich die Maschine zumindest mal aus steuerungstechnischer Sicht umreißen solte.
Also:
*Anlagenrechner:* Lenze Schaltschrankrechner mit WindowsXP, darauf eine VisiWin-Visualisierung in prof, als auf VisualStudio mit C# aufgesetzt
über einen *OPC:* INAT via TCP
an die *Steuerung:* eine S7 315-2 PN/DP
2 dezentrale *Schaltschränke* via Profinet an die Steuerung im Hauptschaltschrank verbunden

Das Ganze mit manuellem (eig. eher eine Halbautomatik) und automatischem Modi für zwei Arten von Prozessen
automatischem Modi: Rezeptgesteuert, Rezepte in Schritten, die via OPC nach und nach (immer n und n+1) in die Steuerung geschrieben werden
Dazu noch eine Rezeptverwaltung mit Freigabe durch Vorgesetzte (= Benutzerlevel der Benutzerverwaltung)
Natürlich noch eine Prozeßdatenaufzeichnung für die Qualifizierung der Produkte

automatischer Waschmodis (WIP) ebenfalls mit Rezeptsteuerung, aber ohne zusätzliches Heckmeck


und noch ein paar Eckdaten die mir grad net einfallen, da ich echt durch den Wind bin.

Gruß Koch


----------



## c.wehn (4 Februar 2014)

Hallo,

ich kann dich beruhigen... 
Ich war natürlich auch  schon in solchen Situationen, habe Wochenlang kein Tageslicht und keine  Sonne gesehen. Nur Staub und Dreck!
Demotiviert von der  schiefgegangenen Planung, der dadurch resultierenden fehlerhaften  Vorbereitung und der mangelnden Unterstützung. 

Mir hat etwas Zeit geholfen. Erstmal ein Kaffee trinken, eine an der frischen Luft rauchen.
Nicht  nach Problemen sondern nach Lösungen suchen! Wichtig ist auch das ihr  euch gegenseitig nicht "anzickt". Ihr wollt ja eigentlich beide das  gleiche. Zusammenarbeiten ist hier wichtig. Strukturen aufstellen.  Absprachen treffen. Punkteliste erarbeiten und abarbeiten.

Bevor irgendwer was fährt zusammen sicherstellen das es richtig ist. Anlage überprüfen. I - Check machen dann O - Check 

Eine IBN ist immer anstrengend! Mal geht alles gut, mal nicht! Mal muss man 120% geben.. und Mal klappts schon mit 20% 

Leicht gesagt, aber mit der Zeit kommt das.

Wichtig ist das man das Ziel im Auge behält, eine funktionierende Anlage zu schaffen!
 Sich dabei nicht unter Druck setzt im Zeitplan zu bleiben sondern besonnen "weitermacht".
Im Zeitplan zu bleiben ist ein Bonus, aber Ziel ist immer die funktionierende Anlage.

Viel Glück erstmal!


----------



## JesperMP (4 Februar 2014)

Wie du das beschreibst, dann ist das Problem den SPS Program zu testen. Ich glaube der einzigste Kandidat wäre du, weil du kennst den Maschine schon, und du kennst auch teilweise das Program.
Über der Visiwin HMI brauchst du dich _vermutlich_ nicht viel zu kümmern. Es kann sein es wird notwendig mit Korrekturen, aber die kann man eventuell später machen.



> Vorschläge??


Es fällt mir etwas ein.
Wenn du die Bewegungen die gefährlich sein kann, irgendwie mechanisch absichert, dann kannst du viel schneller den Steuerung testen.
Ohne mechanische Absicherung, und ein Programmfehler kann schwere Schäden verursachen, dann wird jeden Schritt langsahm. Selbst wenn man umständlich alles nachschaut wird man nie ganz sicher das nichts schief geht wenn man den Schalter dreht.
Ich denke das was wichtig ist das alles durchgetetestet wird in alle mögliche Varianten, so das die eventuelle Probleme auftaucht. Die Probleme zu beheben geht recht schnell denke ich (wie den falsch aktivierte Verriegelung).

Du brauchst unbedingt eine Kollega vor-ort. Er braucht nicht ein Programmierer sein. Wenn du dich um das Program kümmerst, dann muss man ein Paar Augen und Ohren mehr haben die den Maschine beobachtet wenn du in das Program reinguckt.


----------



## Koch (4 Februar 2014)

@C.Wehn
Danke für die Worte, aber ich glaube ich habe mich etwas unklar ausgedrückt.
Das ist auch nicht meine erste IBS, sowas wie Du beschreibst kommt öfter mal vor. Aber in diesem Fall ist mein bisheriger Mitarbeiter jetzt *raus *aus dem Projekt.
Ich hab noch versucht ihn halt den ganzen anderen ungefährlicheren Rest machen zu lassen, aber dabei hat er sich unglaublich angestellt.


Ein paar Beispiele:

-Sprünge für jeden scheiß, und als die SPS einen Zeitüberlauf hatte, hat er sich gewundert, das ich sofort wußte woran es liegen muß

-Unser SteuerungsSofwareKonzept haben wir quasi zusammen entwickelt bei einem anderen Projekt wo ich noch einen Visualisierer hatte und mich voll auf die Steuerung konzentrieren konnte. Damals vor ca 1 Jahr hatte ich schon das Gefühl ich bilde ihn aus (er ist bestimmt so ein 1wochen-Siemens-Grundkurs-Kandidat-ich-kann-jetzt-programmieren, obwohl er das bestreitet und glaubt halt seine Pfürze riechen gut, weil er scheinbar mal E-Tech studiert hat, obwohl ich mir das irgendwie nicht vorstellen) und jetzt versteht er das Konzept kaum noch (er hat fast alles vergessen) und wo er es dann wieder versteht, programmiert er Abkürzungen um unser Konzept zu umgehen, da es ihm zu umständlich ist (laut eigener Aussage *mit* einem Lächeln im Gesicht) und er versteht noch nicht eimal was er damit macht wenn er die Programmstruktur aushebelt und versucht meine Kritik mit blöden Witzen abzutun.

-Durch mich hat er gelernt wie man pointert, da ich ein paar geschlossene Bausteine zur Datenumsortierung gemacht hab, jetzt will er überall pointern, da er diese "interessant" findet

-Jeden Vorschlag den ich mache um ihm zu helfen versucht er wegzudiskutieren, wenn es für ihn nach Arbeit riecht. Und wenn ich ihn dann soweit hab, dann macht er es heimlich doch andres, oder er vergißt es einfach...

-Gestern Nachmittag hat er mir offenbart, das er an der Öffnenfunktion, die ich ihm *verboten *habe anzurühren etwas optimiert hat und wollte grad auf den 2-Handschalter drücken. Das war der Moment, wo ich wußte ich muß ihn absägen.

Ich könnte dieser Liste noch beliebig viele Beispiele anfügen die seine logische, systematische und soziale Inkompetenz beweisen. Dieser Typ ist ein kleines Kind, und wenn ich ihn an die Steuerung lasse hat er ne Maschinenpistole.
Das Traurige ist das mein Schrieb hier eher eine Untertreibung ist, so einen hab ich noch nie erlebt....


Gruß Koch


----------



## JesperMP (4 Februar 2014)

Es ist so zu verstehen, das Program muss von Grund ab neu erstellt werden ?
In den Fall hoffe ich das deiner Firma ein Art Basisprogram hat womit man weiter arbeiten kann.

Oder meinst du das jemand soll versuchen den bestehende Program zu verstehen und weiterverwenden ?
Wenn du nicht selber das kann, mit deiner Kentniss zu der Maschine, dann wird es auch schwierig für ein dritten Part.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Februar 2014)

Koch;479500(laut eigener Aussage [B schrieb:
			
		

> mit[/B] einem Lächeln im Gesicht) und er versteht noch nicht eimal was er damit macht wenn er die Programmstruktur aushebelt und versucht meine Kritik mit blöden Witzen abzutun.



besteht nicht die möglichkeit das du ihn einfach mal die Drogen wegnimmst, wenn er dann noch zwei Tage im Hotelzimmer auf entzug ist, geht es vielleicht wieder!


----------



## Koch (4 Februar 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> besteht nicht die möglichkeit das du ihn einfach mal die Drogen  wegnimmst, wenn er dann noch zwei Tage im Hotelzimmer auf entzug ist,  geht es vielleicht wieder!


der Typ ist ein 60jähriger  hochchristlicher Typ, er kaum einen Tropfen Alkohol anrührt... Ich könnt  höchstens versuchen ihn vom Glauben abzubringen.


Ich muß nochmal konkretisieren, denn ich steh echt neben mir, sry:
Ich  habe schon 4 solche Maschinen in Betrieb genommen und 4 Jahre  Berufsehrfahrung als Steuerungsprogrammierer, ich weiß alle Schritte für  ein weiteres vorgehen... systematisch logisch sicher. Ich habe ein  enormes Zeitproblem und abgesehen von dem Typ bin ich der einzige  Steuerungsprogrammierer in der Firma, zusätzlich haben noch 2 Kunden von  Altanlagen angerufen, das sie Probleme mit den Maschinen haben...

Meine  Frage wie würdet ihr auf dieses Zeitproblem reagieren? Leute dazuholen,  wenn ja welche? Würdet ihr befreundete Steuerungsprogrammierer fragen  euch zu helfen, also Urlaub machen und für viel Geld herkommen und  helfen? Mir ist bewußt, das Ihr mir nicht via SPS-Forum bei der IBS  hefen könnt. Ich bin einfach am Ideen sammeln, damit ich morgen mit dem  PL eine halbwegs professionelle Weiterplanung hinkriege.

Ich  weiß, das ich grad unprofessionell klinge, was daran liegt, das ich grad  voll agro bin, also entschukdigung für meinen rüden Ton und meine  mißverständlichen ausführungen. Ich bin sogar am Zittern vor Wut und  normalerweise bin ich immer der ruhige und umgängliche der immer erstmal  logisch durchdenken will... aber heut...nein.... morgen wieder hoff  ich...


Gruß Koch


----------



## ducati (4 Februar 2014)

kannst Du denn sowas selbst entscheiden?

Ich denke, Dein Chef/Projektleiter sollte das alles klären, dafür bekommt er sein Geld.

Gruß.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Februar 2014)

Wenn du dir das zutraust, mache alleine weiter. Dein Vorgesetzter *muss*
dir den Rücken freihalten von aktuellen und den anderen Kunden, so das du Programm
und HMI hintereinander abarbeiten kannst. 
Ich glaube nicht das es etwas bringt jetzt noch einen dritten (fremden) mit ins Boot zu
holen. Wenn du dann deine Ruhe hast, geht es auch besser, solange du vor Wut kochst
kannst du sowieso keinen klaren Gedanken fassen.


----------



## JesperMP (4 Februar 2014)

Nach meine Erfahrung hilft es nicht eine weitere Programmierer einzuholen. Bei mehrere Programmierer vervielfacht den Arbeit sich weil man muss alles koordinieren und abklären.
Etwas das eventuell helfen konnte, wäre wenn du den kompletten Program simulieren kann. D.h. den gesammte Hardware wird in SPS Program simuliert. Es wird schwierig diesen Simulation 100% richtig zu kriegen, aber selbst bei 98% hilft es enorm das man den Program testen kann ohne das man etwas kaputt machen kann. Diese Simulationsprogram kannst du eventuell von eine andere Programmierer machen lassen. 
Aber mit nur 1 Woche zu Verfügung wird es schwierig.
Du brauchst aber sicherlich hilfe um dich von alle andere Arbeitsaufgaben ausser den SPS Program zu befreien. Also ein Asistent oder sowas der bei Besprechungen teilnehmen kann usw.. Und bei der eigentliche IBN brauchst du mehrere "Augen und Ohren".


----------



## Koch (4 Februar 2014)

ducati schrieb:


> kannst Du denn sowas selbst entscheiden?
> Ich denke, Dein Chef/Projektleiter sollte das alles klären, dafür bekommt er sein Geld.


Nein natürlich werde ich dem PL nur Vorschläge machen. Er hat mich halt gefragt, was man noch machen könnte.

Ich denke auch, einen Neuen dazu zu nehem und ihm die Steuerung zu übergeben ist höchstwarsch ein Nullgeschäft, da ich ihn ja an unserem Programmaufbau und an den Funktionalitäten ausbilden muß. In der Zeit hab ich es höchstwarsch auch selbst gemacht. Alles neu machen zu lassen geht noch länger, selbst für einen richtig Fitten, denn er müßte erst einmal die ganze Verfahrenstechnik dahinter verstehen...

Eher wäre vielleicht Unterstützung bei der Visu möglich, da die natürlich noch einen äußerst innovativen, multifunktonalen Rattenschwanz in C# bei hat mit dem sich z.B. quer durchs Rezept springen läßt und Änderungen an allen Rezeptparametern erlaubt und das alles fein mitprotokolliert... dazu mußte die komplette Rezeptverwaltung selbst geschrieben werden, da die Rezeptverwaltung von VisiWin das nicht alles kann...
Deswegen ist es ja auch schön das ich in Hochsprachen net so fit bin. Ich wollt erst mal in Steuerung richtig gut werden und hatte bis vor 1/2 Jahr damit auch alle Hände voll zu tun. Nun darf ich mir die Hochsprachenkenntnisse im Projektverlauf vertiefen. Immerhin hab ich mal mit VisiWinSmart (ohne Visualstudio) gearbeitet, deswegen find ich mich in der Oberfläche zurecht und Hochsprachen lesen und bißchen was Ändern kann ich scho... 
Vor 2 Monaten wurde mir die Visu übergeben, da ich der einzige in der Firma war der in Frage kam. Aber da ich auch Altanlagen zu warten habe, die damals von einer Fremdfirma in Arschlochstil programmiert wurden war ich froh wenn ich mich 50% der Zeit auf die Visu konzentrieren konnte...

Gruß Koch

der langsam wieder abkühlt...


----------



## bike (4 Februar 2014)

Ich würde den verantwortlichen Projektleiter ansprechen.
Der muss bzw kann nur entscheiden, wie es weiter geht.
Immer wieder erlebe auch ich, dass Programmierer? die das Programm anpassen sollen, alles neu erfinden wollen.
Da die es ja so und so besser können.

Eines kann ich dir als Tipp geben:
Mache das was du kannst und wozu auf der Baustelle bist.
Versuche nicht, der Retter der Anlage zu sein.


bike


----------



## mariob (4 Februar 2014)

Hi,
da wir hier Automatisierer sind, ich hätte da spontan ersteinmal folgende Idee:
http://www.weidezaun.info/27-Hunde-...-fuer-Hunde-ueber-18kg--900m-Reichweite-.html
Ich habe sowas mal in Aktion gesehen, die Wirkung ist einfach frappierend .

Gruß
Mario


----------



## mariob (4 Februar 2014)

Hi,
@bike, auf eine Art hast Du vollkommen recht, auf die andere auch wieder nicht. Wenn der Typ die Firma grounded hat weder der Kunde noch die Firma und schlußendlich auch nicht der Koch was davon.
Was zu klären wäre ist wieso ist der Kollege überhaupt in dieser Position, solche Dinge passieren doch nicht erst seit gestern. Und wes Geistes Kind der ist sollte sich doch in der Firma schon rumgesprochen haben.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## bike (4 Februar 2014)

Mario, wem ist geholfen, wenn der Kollege Koch umfällt. da er sich zuviel zugemutet hat?
Wobei ich das nicht hoffe oder gar wünsche.

Eins nach dem anderen, denn hudeln ist ein schlechter Ratgeber.


bike


----------



## Koch (4 Februar 2014)

bike schrieb:


> Eins nach dem anderen, denn hudeln ist ein schlechter Ratgeber.


Ganz genau! seh ich genauso. Huddeln kann man ein bißchen wenn alles gut vorbereitet ist, was nicht der Fall ist.

marib schrieb;


> Was zu klären wäre ist wieso ist der Kollege überhaupt in dieser  Position, solche Dinge passieren doch nicht erst seit gestern. Und wes  Geistes Kind der ist sollte sich doch in der Firma schon rumgesprochen  haben.


Stimmt fast keiner in der Firma mögen ihn, manche hassen ihn regelrecht... jetzt einer mehr.
Ja da muß ich mir Asche aufs Haupt laden bis zuletzt habe ich ihn etwas in Schutz genommen, da er durchaus einige gute Ideen hatte zum Aufbau, auch wenn man immer sehr viel sieben mußte. Immerhin hatte er mich davon überzeugt das wir vor 1,5 Jahren die komplette Steuerung neu programmiert haben. Davor hatte ich von einem Vorgänger ein relativ liebloses Steuerungsprogramm mit Merkern die in mehrfach aufgerufenen FCs beschrieben werden auf der Baustelle in Betrieb genommen und wäre damit fst auf die Nase gefallen. (Es gibt fast nix schlimmeres als ein fremdgeschriebenes Programm in Betrieb zu nehmen). Ich habe ja schon letztes Jahr gemerkt, das seine Programmierkenntnisse relativ katastrophal sind, ich habe halt gehofft ich kann ihn mir ein bißchen hinerziehen... Ob des damaligen Streß war ich eh ein bißchen auf der Position besser schlechte Hilfe als keine... Diesen Fehler werde ich hoffentlich nicht so schnell wiederholen...


Die letzten paar Stunden hat sich auch einiges getan. Haben scheinbar jetzt einen freiberuflichen E-techler/Informatiker an der Hand der spezialisiert ist auf Portierung alter Systeme auf Neue, der scheinbar richtig fitt ist in x (Hoch-)sprachen. Habe nur etwas Angst, da sein Fachwissen das meine haushoch überragt. Eigentlich war er für ein Projekt geplant das jetzt aus gegebenem Anlaß doch fremdvergeben wird. Ihn könnte ich tatsächlich zur Bearbeitung der Visu mit ins Boot holen... allerdings muß ich mir wohl Freiraum schaffen das ich mal mit ihm reden kann. Wenn er direkt in den Projektstreß reinpurzelt wird er meiner Meinung nach ineffizient genutzt.

Bei der fremdvergebene Sache wurde mir auch zugesichert ich da auch mitzubestimmen habe, da die dann natürlich unser Anlagenwissen brauchen...

Mein momentaner Plan besteht darin, das ich meine temporäre gute taktische Position dazu benutzen muß um der Steuerungsabteilung Freiraum zu schaffen. Wenn ich mich dazu mit Leuten aus meiner Firma anlegen muß, dann sei es drum. Ich denke es ist jetzt wichtiger geplant vorzugehen (wobei mehr als 3 Monate in die Zukunt blicken nicht drin ist) und kurzfristige Anfragen/Forderungen von Kunden ev. abzuschmettern. Bisher war ich eher der Prügelknabe der immer gleich und sofort mal online auf die Maschine oder wenn das Prob so nicht zu lösen, dann gleich mal hinfliegen.

bike schrieb:


> Ich würde den verantwortlichen Projektleiter ansprechen.
> Der muss bzw kann nur entscheiden, wie es weiter geht.


Jep morgen werde ich mit dem PL das Projekt mal auf eine realistische Zeitschiene bringen versuchen. Deshalb werde ich wohl auch versuchen auf ein gleiches Mitsprachelevel zu kommen wie die Projektleitung. Denn die Versrechungen die mir heute gemacht wurden sind nix wert wenn ich nicht darauf poche und ev. auch mal ein bißchen rumpissen muß. Bisher waren wir immer am hinterherhecheln, das muß sich etwas ändern jetzt, sofort.
Ich will wieder einen Plan haben dürfen ein Ziel eine schöne Programmstruktur...

Vom technischen Wissen bin ich meiner Meinung nach nicht kompetent genug das zu tun was ich vorhabe, zumindest auf der Hochsprachen-/Datenbankseite aber ich kenne als einziger die Abläufe in der Firma gut genug und verstehe den Prozeß (nicht mal Kafka hat den Prozeß verstanden). Nein im ernst es ist Zeit auf den Putz zu hauen...

Gruß Koch

P.S.: @mariob
"Neuer, sehr bedienungsfreundlicher Ferntrainer von PetSafe mit 8 Korrekturstufen!"
mir kam sofort der Gedanke ob sich nicht noch weitere Korrekturstufen "freischalten" ließen
made my day


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (4 Februar 2014)

Hallo Koch,

vorweg, deinen Zorn kann ich gut verstehen. Ich bin auch schon einmal an einem Freitagabend von meiner Baustelle ca. 400km weit gefahren, um für einen Programmierer einer Fremdfirma einzuspringen. Er war aus nervlichen Gründen von der Baustelle geflüchtet. Er war einfach am Ende und brachte es nicht mehr auf die Reihe. Ich kenne ihn nicht einmal persönlich, ich kenne nur seinen Chef. Bis Samstagmittag hatten wir die Anlage zum Laufen gebracht. Vom Umfang und vom Schwierigkeitsgrad war es jedoch überschaubar, also keinerlei Vergleich zu deinem Problem. Mein Vorteil war dass die Anlage zu meinem Konzept passte. Ich hatte also alle benötigten Bausteine und die notwendige Erfahrung parat, ansonsten hätte ich nicht helfen können.

Was mich jedoch interessieren würde ist, warum für eure kritischen Verriegelungen keine Sicherheitstechnik eingesetzt wird? Ich lese hier etwas von tonnenschweren Teilen und von möglichen Schäden im sechstelligem Bereich. Das kann man doch nicht mit einer Standard-SPS machen? Und auch nicht mit einem noch nicht so ganz bewährten Programmierer? Du sagst, er ist sechzig, hat ne große Klappe und keiner mag ihn? Kommt er vielleicht aus Nürnberg und nennt sich Manfred  ?


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Koch (4 Februar 2014)

Dagobert schrieb:


> Was mich jedoch interessieren würde ist, warum für eure kritischen  Verriegelungen keine Sicherheitstechnik eingesetzt wird? Ich lese hier  etwas von tonnenschweren Teilen und von möglichen Schäden im  sechstelligem Bereich. Das kann man doch nicht mit einer Standard-SPS  machen?


Naja gute Frage. Da diese Maschinen kaum Gefährdung für die körperliche Unversehrtheit haben kann man diese Risiken durch einen Hardwarekreis abfangen was ich gut finde, denn ich bin im Moment auch nicht scharf drauf noch ne Sicherheits-SPS mit rein zu nehmen. Aber es wäre eine Überlegung wert diese Verrigelungen gegeneinander zu... verriegeln. Muß mal mit unserem Hardwareplaner drüber reden, der hats voll drauf, so ein Elektromeister vom alten Schlag...
Bisher wurde es wohl so gemacht weil man damit zwar die Maschine verbiegen kann, aber ohne großes Risiko für denjenjgen der den 2-Handschalter betätigt, da der weit genug weg steht. Blöd halt das die Maschine wenn verbogen trotzdem Schrott ist. Bisher ist da ja auch nix passiert, da man sich auch echt anstrengen muß *beide* Verriegelungen aufzutun...
Denke auch es liegt ev. daran das die Sicherheitstechnik nicht nach der 13849 gerechnet ist, sondern nach diesem verfahrenstechnichen Pendent, mit dem man auch mit einer SPS noch in SIL... (weiß grad net) kommt.
Aber nix genaues weiß ich nicht. Wie gesagt müßte mal mit dem HW-Planer drüber reden...

Gruß Koch
(und Frau... Feind hört mit)

P.S.: Meiner behauptet, er wäre aus Düsseldorf (glaube ihm kaum noch was) und er heißt Martin...


----------



## UniMog (4 Februar 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das es etwas bringt jetzt noch einen dritten (fremden) mit ins Boot zu
> holen.



na na  na............



JesperMP schrieb:


> Nach meine Erfahrung hilft es nicht eine weitere Programmierer einzuholen. Bei mehrere Programmierer vervielfacht den Arbeit sich weil man muss alles koordinieren und abklären.



nicht weitere .......... nur einen



Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Was mich jedoch interessieren würde ist, warum für eure kritischen Verriegelungen keine Sicherheitstechnik eingesetzt wird? Ich lese hier etwas von tonnenschweren Teilen und von möglichen Schäden im sechstelligem Bereich. Das kann man doch nicht mit einer Standard-SPS machen? Und auch nicht mit einem noch nicht so ganz bewährten Programmierer?



100% ACK

Also solange man noch so viel Zeit hat hier einen Roman zu schreiben kann es nicht schlimm sein......... ;-)
Sonst hab ich die Lösung...... PN mit Telefonnummer und alle Probleme sind gelöst.


----------



## FvE (5 Februar 2014)

Also ganz so schlimm kann die Lage ja nicht sein.
Wenn Du noch Zeit hast hier rumzuheulen und solch lange Beiträge zu tippen.

Jetzt frag mal den Chef was es ihm Wert ist, wenn du die Anlage alleine zu laufen bringst.
Wenn die Kohle auf Deinem Konto ist, Arschbacken zusammenkneifen und durch.
Du schaffst das und wir drücken Dir die Daumen


----------



## de vliegende hollander (5 Februar 2014)

Hallo,

Folge diese Diskussion auch mit Interesse.
Auch ich war auch in vergleichbare Situationen.

Als goldene Regel sage ich dazu : Melden zu dein Chef macht frei

Schon ein paar mal gesagt hier, wie willst du sonnst deine Konzentration halten um es Projekt zu ende zu bringen.

Was ich als Frage hab :

Wie dokumentiert ihr die Inbetriebnahme?

Wir protokollieren jedes Signal, Antrieb, Messung ,Verriegelung und jede Test. Und so weiter.
und wir führen Berichte.

Natürlich sollte man auch vorne anfangen und hinten aufhören. Nicht in die Mitte anfangen.

DVH


----------



## Koch (5 Februar 2014)

> Also solange man noch so viel Zeit hat hier einen Roman zu schreiben kann es nicht schlimm sein......... :wink:
> Sonst hab ich die Lösung...... PN mit Telefonnummer und alle Probleme sind gelöst.





> Also ganz so schlimm kann die Lage ja nicht sein.
> Wenn Du noch Zeit hast hier rumzuheulen und solch lange Beiträge zu tippen.



Das muß ich mit wohl anhören, gestern war ein bißchen rumheultag...
Heute muß ich wieder angreifen...


----------



## FvE (5 Februar 2014)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Als goldene Regel sage ich dazu : Melden zu dein Chef macht frei
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau so ist es.
Alles sauber dokumentieren und an den Chef melden.
Anschliessend entspannt zurück lehnen, den Kaffee schlürfen und warten was sich ergibt.
Der Chef bekommt mehr Geld als Du, weil er in der Verantwortung ist, solche Probleme zu lösen.

Wenn er möchte dass Du das Problem lößt, erst mal über Prämie unterhalten.
Für Geld machen wir alles, und wenn Oral... verlangt wird, gut es gibt ja noch Subunternehmer


----------



## Sinix (5 Februar 2014)

Wenn Termindruck und tatsächlich ein neuer Programmer kommt mal über 2 Schicht mit Überschneidung nachdenken.


----------



## Koch (6 Februar 2014)

de vliegende hollander


> Natürlich sollte man auch vorne anfangen und hinten aufhören. Nicht in die Mitte anfangen.


Klar, Looptest habe ich ja auch Anfang letzte Woche gemacht, obwohl der schon gemacht hätte sein sollen, dafür haben wir nat auch entsprechende Protokolle.
Für die Prozeßfunktion haben wir normalerweise auch so GMP-Bibel-Testprotokolle, da wir meist für die Pharma herstellen. Nur diese Anlage ist für Lebensmittelindusrie, da gibt es dann eine abgespeckte Version.
Meist testen wir aber die Funktionen selbst, bevor wir die Testprotokolle abarbeiten...

Heute habe ich das Steuerungsprogramm aufgeräumt hab fast alles rausgeschmissen was der Kollege fabriziert hat. Der hat sogar bewährte Bausteine von mir "optimiert" zu Sprünge-Timer Programmierung, welche sich manchmal mit der Realität verpassen...
Außerdem hat er wohl auch die EA-Symbolik nochmal aus ner Excel importiert, ohne nachher zu schauen ob das denn hinhaut. Hab zum Glück seine Fehlersystematik erkannt und es wieder hingebogen.
Müßte also wieder zu 98% passen, ohne das wir den Looptest wiederholen müssen. Hab mal nen Plan gemacht wie ich vorgehe, was ich noch zu proggen hab und in welcher Reihenfolge ich das mache. Den Demontagemodus will ich unbedingt noch morgen fertigkriegen. Spätestens um 22h ist dann aber Schicht im Schacht...

Doch das Wichtigste ist mir momentan das ich morgen das Programm so weit hab, das ich sicher bin, das nirgendwo noch unbeabsichtigte Steuerbits stehen können. Dann kann ich mal das ganze Programm aufspielen, ohne das irgendwas unbeabsichtigt was tut... bis dahin hab ich die Maschine stillgelegt.

Sinix schrieb:


> Wenn Termindruck und tatsächlich ein neuer Programmer kommt mal über 2 Schicht mit Überschneidung nachdenken.


Ohne Kenntnis der Maschine tut an der keiner was.

Nächste Woche krieg ich tatsächlich einen, der die Visu/Hochsprachenseite übernimmt, aber natürlich muß ich ihn anleiten was wieso warum, immerhin verspreche ich mir was von seinem Fachwissen auf dem Gebiet, der scheint gut zu sein... Hoffe nur er kriegt keinen zu großen Schreck wenn ich ihm von dem sportlichen Zeitplan erzähle... Immerhin hat der Kunde ein Einsehen und alles wurde um 2 Wochen verschoben...

Schonmal vielen Dank an alle Beteiligten. Hat mir geholfen meine Gedanken zu ordnen...


Gruß Koch


----------



## FvE (6 Februar 2014)

Berichte aber auf jeden Fall, wie die Sache ausgegangen ist.
Interessantes Thema


----------



## Koch (13 Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte nur mal ein Lifebit absetzen...
Der temporäre Kollege ist genau das was ich brauche, ein Hochsprachenheini der Realismus mitbringt, was will man mehr.
Also kurz gesagt es geht wieder vorwärts... naja der ganz normale Wahnsinn, man verspricht 2 Wochen und schaut das man es hinkriegt...

Danke für die Tips und das zuhören... ihr seid alle liebe kleine.... Blackboxes...

Gruß Koch


----------



## Sinix (14 Februar 2014)

Koch schrieb:


> Danke für die Tips und das zuhören... ihr seid alle liebe kleine.... Blackboxes...



Ist ja auch Valentinstag, hab gehört da hat man sich lieb, selbst Blackboxes.


----------



## Koch (22 Februar 2014)

Krass, meine Situation hat sich komplett verändert!
Dadurch, das ich jetzt quasi unkündbar bin und der letzte der Steuerungstechnik...
Jetzt  hab ich einen 5-Hochsprachen sprechenden "Hol die Karre aus dem  Dreck"-Informatiker an der Hand, mit dem ich jetzt schon 2 Wochen Fußgas  gebe, er die Visuseite und ich bring die Steuerungsseite auf  Vordermann... und jetzt ist ein zusätzlicher festangestellter  Steuerungstechniker im  Gespräch, der älter und auch viel erfahrener als  ich... und ich darf entscheiden ob er eingestellt wird... krass


----------



## UniMog (7 März 2014)

Koch schrieb:


> Krass, meine Situation hat sich komplett verändert!
> Dadurch, das ich jetzt quasi unkündbar bin und der letzte der Steuerungstechnik...
> Jetzt  hab ich einen 5-Hochsprachen sprechenden "Hol die Karre aus dem  Dreck"-Informatiker an der Hand, mit dem ich jetzt schon 2 Wochen Fußgas  gebe, er die Visuseite und ich bring die Steuerungsseite auf  Vordermann... und jetzt ist ein zusätzlicher festangestellter  Steuerungstechniker im  Gespräch, der älter und auch viel erfahrener als  ich... und ich darf entscheiden ob er eingestellt wird... krass



Schade das ich das Theater auf der großen Bühne nicht live miterleben kann.


----------

